# 95 A6 2.8 V6 quatro losses power randomly.



## Turby (Aug 14, 2008)

Okay so I have a friend and his daughter is driving the car as her first car. But the fuel pump was just replaced and I am not sure what it could be. There are no maint. lights on the dash and car sounds like it is running healthy.

Okay so while driving the car it will start to lose power and even while pushing down the throttle it will keep slowing down. So they pull off the road and turn the car off and wait like two minutes and then start it back up and it runs fine for a while.

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you for your time!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

There is the possibility of the crank sensor being bad.


----------

